# Faction Folio 2: The Blackcloak Watch



## Morrus (Nov 9, 2007)

[imager]http://enworld.rpgnow.com/images/87/51020.jpg[/imager]Brand new from EN Publishing - Faction Folio 2: The Blackcloak Watch.

And don't forget, the *$1.99 sale * is still going on for everything else from EN Publishing!
[bq]*CHOOSE A SIDE*

_Including "Corrosion of Society", a 3rd-level mini-adventure by John Simcoe._

The world is a dangerous place, and nowhere is it more dangerous than in the big city. Heroes and villains of all types and powers drop in on unsuspecting towns and turn the place upside down. The average peasant can only dream of the spells, powers and weapons in an adventurer’s arsenal. The real problem is when those dreams turn into nightmares and powerful beings use their abilities against the city. That’s where the Blackcloak Watch comes in to play.

They are the people’s defenders. They are the drunk-rustlers. They are the spell-stoppers. They are the crime-fighters. They are the conspiracy-destroyers. They maintain order. They want your help.

Will you join the Blackcloak Watch? Can you hide your crimes from them? It’s up to you: Choose a side!

_EN Publishing’s Faction Folio products feature new and unique “drag-and-drop” organizations usable by game masters and players. Game masters can place the group instantly into any campaign; players can use it for character background, design ideas, and supporting characters._

This fully detailed power group is built from top to bottom, complete with NPC stats, new prestige classes, new feats, new spells, and a mini-adventure complete with player map.  [/bq]


----------

